# Shoes: The good and the bad



## Khamelion (Sep 11, 2013)

Been having some golf shoe issues recently trying to find a pair that was confortable, affordable and asthetically pleasing, well to me if no one else, belwo are the review of the two pairs I have recently purchased.

Puma Cell Fusion 3 Pro - An excellent show that provides a good solid platform for you to swing from. Looks wise I opted for the White, Black, Silver and Yellow style, not to bold, but with sufficient detail as to not make them bland. As for comfort, they are excellent, straight out of the box, first round wearing them and no issues at all. On a very wet course my feet were dry and with no rubbing I had no blisters or soreness afterwards. If there is a down side it's that the soft spikes and cleats on the the sole collect grass, alot of grass and they take some cleaning after your round, but otherwise an excellent golf shoe.

Footjoy M-Project Spiked - These are most definatley a summer shoe for a dry day, as the pair I have had my feet soaked after one wet round. You get a waterproof warranty with the shoes, whihc you will need as the shoes most certainly are not waterproof. On the postive side they are very comfortable to wear, almost slipperesque. They do allow alot of movement with your feet, so if you prefer a stable platform, the M-Projects are not for you. All in all a very comftable shoe but not very waterproof.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 11, 2013)

Just bought myself a pair of FJ Dryjoys Tour - they're very comfortable. Lovely shoe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2013)

Dryjoys, and Icons but I do accept these are premium brands and there are others out there cheaper. However I also think you get what you pay for regardless of make


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

The Dryjoys were about Â£75 from Direct Golf - about 50% off in their sale :thup:


----------



## mikee247 (Sep 12, 2013)

Im on 3 pairs at the moment (not at the same time I may add!)

Ecco Hybrids. Comfortable and surprisingly good grip for a street shoe. Quite sold in feel, well made should last a while but they are not waterproof. Played last night in the rain there were 3 others in "street" style shoes and all were dry apart form mine. At Â£115 they are expensive for a pair they need to be waterproof but I did buy them any way. Summer only.

Nike Lunar - good shoe but worn already on the toe and they dont look quite so nice when they are alittle worn in. Quite a wide fit with the grip being flat footed in shape. So not overly a good look. You see how TW walks about and also Charles Swarwtz and I found these shoes made you go all pigeon towed like them.... Weird I know   but trust me its the shape of the arch that does it but iit does give a solid platform.  Yes more waterproof to a certain level so far and fit well no rubbing etc after a long round. Â£75

Adidas - Adicoss -  I liked the comfort this shoe gave me. You could do round after round and they are great for absorbing the miles. Even better than the Ecco but they are not as well made. They are not waterproof at all and they they wear across the leather quickly and so does the tread after about 3 months. Overall a good summer buy only and now are only good for practice Â£65


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 12, 2013)

my lunars have been excellent. They have however just started to leak very slightly on the right instep. The upper has a small split from the sole. The toe on my right foot is worn and a bit tatty. I have had these for about 18 months now and played in some horrific weather and didn't let me down. The grass does collect pretty bad underneath when it's been cut. A very comfy shoe straight from the box no wearing in needed. Not sure what to go for next. Still like the footjoy xps especially as they are going very cheap now! Maybe worth a punt. As much as I'd love a pair of ecco I just can't justify the price.


----------



## Vice (Sep 12, 2013)

Are you talking about the lunar controls?



Evesdad said:



			my lunars have been excellent. They have however just started to leak very slightly on the right instep. The upper has a small split from the sole. The toe on my right foot is worn and a bit tatty. I have had these for about 18 months now and played in some horrific weather and didn't let me down. The grass does collect pretty bad underneath when it's been cut. A very comfy shoe straight from the box no wearing in needed. Not sure what to go for next. Still like the footjoy xps especially as they are going very cheap now! Maybe worth a punt. As much as I'd love a pair of ecco I just can't justify the price.
		
Click to expand...


Do you mean the swingtips?



mikee247 said:



			Nike Lunar - good shoe but worn already on the toe and they dont look quite so nice when they are alittle worn in. Quite a wide fit with the grip being flat footed in shape. So not overly a good look. You see how TW walks about and also Charles Swarwtz and I found these shoes made you go all pigeon towed like them.... Weird I know   but trust me its the shape of the arch that does it but iit does give a solid platform.  Yes more waterproof to a certain level so far and fit well no rubbing etc after a long round. Â£75
		
Click to expand...


----------

